# QUICK ?



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 

AND FROM GOIN DOWN


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

all depends on the current draw of your accesories.

upgrade underhood power and ground wires
bigger alternator
larger battery(ies)


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

3 yellow tops? and a 200amp alternator?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

stinger use to sell a voltage regulator that you could use to maintain a certain voltage


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 23 2006, 11:13 AM~6623306
> *stinger use to sell a voltage regulator that you  could use to maintain a certain voltage
> *


You can't maintain a voltage that isn't there to begin with...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 23 2006, 08:47 AM~6623137
> *3 yellow tops? and a 200amp alternator?
> *


what kind of electrical goodies do you have in the car?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

6 rockford t1's 12" with a mono rockford power 4000 watt amp and two huge rockford amps for mids and highs....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PICS?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 24 2006, 10:39 AM~6628506
> *6 rockford t1's 12" with a mono rockford power 4000 watt amp and two huge rockford amps for mids and highs....
> *


if its the T4000bd and either of the big 2/4ch's you will need a 280-300amp alternator at a minimum possibly 2 and 4-6 strong batteries


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 23 2006, 07:59 AM~6623437
> *You can't maintain a voltage that isn't there to begin with...
> *



i never used the thing i just remember seeing it in a magazine,

now just a curious question a power inverter for a car converts 12v to 110v

would it no be posible to have a unit increase the voltage from 12v to say 14v or 15v and still maintain the amperage needed to run the system?


----------



## stereodude (Sep 21, 2006)

A healthy electrical system should run between 13.8 and 14.7when the vehicle is running. An alternator upgrade is the best way to keep your voltage up.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

are optimas yellow tops good i have a couple waitin to install...?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yeh, if you already have them then use them...

a couple other batteries to look at:

stinger
kinetic
odyssey


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 28 2006, 09:53 AM~6650975
> *yeh, if you already have them then use them...
> 
> a couple other batteries to look at:
> ...


fuck stinger its an odyssey with a different sticker and bigger pricetag


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 27 2006, 12:19 AM~6643088
> *i never used the thing i just remember seeing it in a magazine,
> 
> now just a curious question  a power inverter for a car converts 12v to 110v
> ...



Just a little hint, your alternator actually produces generally 14-24V DC, but it has a internal regulator that does its best to put out a nomial 13.8VDC, which happens to be an average of 12V dc.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

be careful tho, u dont wanna over charge a normal acid battery. I have a 100 amp internally regulated alternator and looped tha wire so it is at full charge tha whole time. by doing this, i actually burned all tha water/acid outta one of tha cells. all i had to do was fill it back up with sum distilled water but im sure its gonna happen again. i jus picked up a yellow top for tha trunk and im hoping with both being charged, it wont over charge my front battery


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

im running 2 yellow tops and a red top with a 150 amp alt. and my shit still does not stay charged!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 1 2006, 02:23 PM~6674520
> *im running 2 yellow tops and a red top with a 150 amp alt. and my shit still does not stay charged!
> *


well i hope you understand that adding more batteries just put more ofa strain on your alt... it could be that your alt cant handle charging 3 batteries, you might be better off with just the red top up front and one yellow in the trunk...

what are you powering?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

im powering a 1200 eclipse amp, 2 400 watt eclipse amps, 800 watt eclipse amp, air ride with a viar 380 and a 450, 5 screens, neon-2 underbody gold series and tubes in the interior, trunk, under hood, the rest of the stereo with things like dolby processer and crossovers, 2 extra dvd players, digital gauges, the list goes on...... that might explain part of it, lol. maybe i should get rid of some of the stuff??? nah that would be no good


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 09:31 AM~6690002
> *im powering a 1200 eclipse amp, 2 400 watt eclipse amps, 800 watt eclipse amp, air ride with a viar 380 and a 450, 5 screens, neon-2 underbody gold series and tubes in the interior, trunk, under hood, the rest of the stereo with things like dolby processer and crossovers, 2 extra dvd players, digital gauges, the list goes on......  that might explain part of it, lol.  maybe i should get rid of some of the stuff???  nah that would be no good
> *


260-300amp alt

1 underhood batt

3 accessory batts in trunk
1/0ga wiring


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

where might i find a alternator like that?? i have a dressed up chevy small block and want to keep it pretty if possible. i think i have another red top comeing at me so i could have 2 red and 2 yellow.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

SHOULD I USE THESE??








AND ANL FUSES??
AND WHERE SHOULD I USE THEM?? I WANNA PUTT ALL MY BATTS. IN THE TRUNK....EVEN THE ONE IN THE FRONT, GOOD IDEA?
THANKS


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

CIRCUIT BREAKERS WORK GREAT BUT KEEP IN MIND THAT THEY WILL NOT TRIP AS FAST AS A FUSE WILL POP ITSELF. IT ALSO WORKS WELL TO ISOLATE BATTS IF YOU DONT HAVE RELAYS ON YOUR BATTS.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THAT DIDNT ANSWER ANYTHIN BUT THANKS ANYWAYS LOL


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

ITS WHAT YOU WANT, SOME PEOPLE USE THEM RATHER THAN FUSES AND SOME WOULD USE C BREAKERS. I LIKE FUSES CAUSE I LIKE MY AMPS AND WANT THE BEST PROTECTION POSSIBLE. I MIGHT USE THAT AS MY MAIN FUSE FROM THE BATT TO THE DISTRIBUTION BLOCK BUT MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FUSED DISTRIBUTION BLOCK. THATS WHAT I AM GOING TO DO IN THE FUTURE. :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

AND WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT ME PUTTIN 4 (INCLUDING THE ONE UP FRONT) BATTERIES IN MY TRUNK....
I RUN A 1/0 POWER FROM ALTERNATOR TO BAT. + THEN RUN + TO+ AND GROUND ALL - THEN FROM THE LAST ONE I RUN A DISTRIBUTION BLOCK OR FIRST A CIRCUIT BREAKER THEN THE DISTRIBUTION BLOCK? THEN A 2 GAUGE FROM THAT TO POWER MY AMPS?
THANKS


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

THAT WILL WORK BUT I WOULD SUGGEST RELAY ISOLATORS BETWEEN EACH BATT. WHAT THAT DOES IS WHEN THE CAR OR IGNITION IS OFF EACH BATTERY IS ISOLATED SO ITS NOT CONNECTED TO THE OTHER BATTS. WHEN YOUR IGNITION IS ON THEY ARE ALL CONNECTED AND THE ALTERNATOR CAN CHARGE ALL OF THEM. IF YOU DONT USE THESE THE BATTS CAN DRAIN EACH OTHER AND LEAVE YOU WITH DEAD BATTERYS BECAUSE IF ONE BATT IS LESS CHARGED THEN THE OTHER IT WILL SUCK JUICE FROM THE OTHER BATTS UNTILL THEY ARE ALL EQUAL. IT IS RECOMENDED THAT YOU USE SIMILAR BATTS PURCHASED ALL AT THE SAME TIME SO THAT THEY ARE ALL GONNA BE A VERY SIMILAR BATT, THAT WAY ONE OF THEM CANT STEAL THE POWER FROM ANOTHER. FOR EXAMPLE SAY ONE BATT IS A LITTLE WEAKER THAN THE REST AND IT GETS RUN DOWN TO SAY 8 VOLTS, YOU WILL TURN YOUR CAR OFF AND WHEN YOU COME OUT IN THE MORNING THAT WEAK BATTERY STOLE POWER FROM THE OTHER BATTS AND SAY BROUGHT THE CHARGED BATTS DOWN TO SAY 10 VOLTS, NOW YOU HAVE A BUNCH OF LOW BATTS THAT CAN NOT START YOUR CAR. IT SOUNDS COMPLICATED BUT ITS REALLY NOT. I SUGGEST IF YOU RUN 4 BATTS GET 4 OPTIMA YELLOW TOPS THAT ARE THE SAME MODEL NUMBER AND WERE MADE AT THE SAME TIME, THEY HAVE DATE CODES, AND RUN A ISOLATOR BETWEEN EACH ONE SO 3 ISOLATORS AND I WOULD REALLY RECOMEND A LARGER ALTERNOTOR, I RUN A 150 AND IT DOES NOT DO THE JOB. ALTERNATORS ARE A WHOLE OTHER DEAL, I GUESS MOST OF THEM DO NOT CHARGE WHEN YOU YOUR RPMS ARE LOW SO IF YOUR CAR WAS AT A STOP LIGHT IT WOULD NOT BE CHARGING, I HAVE NOT FIGURED OUT YET WHAT TO DO ABOUT THIS BUT I HAVE HEARD ABOUT SHOPS BUILDING THEM FOR OUR TYPE OF APPLICATION. I HOPE THIS HELPS YOU SOME


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

YEAH IT DID ALOT....THANKS MAN...I'M LOOKIN FOR LIKE A 280 AMP ALT.....


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

IF YOU FIND A GOOD DEAL ON ONE THAT ALSO LOOKS NICE LET ME KNOW. I NEED EITHER CHROME OR A POLISHED BILLET ONE.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

billet :thumbsup: 
i got a new motor for my cutlass so its hard to find one that fits...
i put a 455 buick v8


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

THAT WOULD BE TIGHT. I HAVE A MILDLY BUILT CHEVY 355. HERES A PIC OF IT, ITS NOT DONE YET. IM PLANNING ON A MARCH SERPINTINE BELT SET UP AND TUNED PORT INJECTION IN THE NEAR FUTURE, ITS GOT ROLLER ROCKERS, ENERGIZER CAM, DUAL PLANE HIGH RISE POLISHED INTAKE, EDELBROCK 600 CFM CARB/ELEC CHOKE, HEADERS, 2 1/2" TRUE DUALS WITH FLOWMASTERS. THESE PICS ARE OLD AND THE ENGINE IS PRETTY DIRTY BUT THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES I HAVE ON THIS COMPUTER.



















I LIKE THE CHEVY ENGINES BECAUSE THEY ARE EASY AND CHEAP TO BUILD AND FIND PARTS FOR THEM. I ONLY HAVE LIKE 3500 IN THIS ONE AND ITS GOR FRESH EVERYTHING FROM TOP TO BOTTOM.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah thats nice, i just got my 455 and 400 tranny, its all stock but i have some sick ideas comin soon....maybe a supercharger :thumbsup:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

SUPERCHARGER? DAMN! I CONSIDERED THAT FOR AWHILE BUT DECIDED I WANT IT TO REMAIN LOOKING SLOW AND NOT LET THEM KNOW THAT I HAVE ANYTHING MORE THAN A 3.8 UNTILL I BLOW THEIR DOORS OFF. IN 84 REGALS ONLY CAME WITH A V6, NO V8S WERE PRODUCED BUT NOT TOO MANY PEOPLE KNOW THAT, THATS JUST SOME INFO I THOUGHT I MIGHT THROW OUT THERE.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

my car came with a 307 v8, but just not fast enough....i think the 455 stock would do some damage...lol
but i like what ur doin wit the regal


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

455 IS A GOOD MOTOR STOCK. YOU DONT NEED TO DO ANYTHING TO IT FOR IT TO BE QUICK. THE 307S SUCK ASS IN MY OPINION. 455 IS A GOOD CHOICE. I WOULD DO THAT ENGINE IF I HAD IT. I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE ALOT OF SMALL BLOCK STUFF SO IM GONNA STICK WITH THAT, I MAY DO A BIG BLOCK IN MY CUTTY SINCE I HAVE NO ENGINE FOR IT RIGHT NOW BUT I WANT TO GET THE REGAL PAINTED BEFORE I START ANOTHER PROJECT.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

in the cutty put a cadilac bb...i saw one, looks and sounded soooo nice...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

YEA THEIR 500 IS A GREAT ENGINE AND RESPONDS VERY VERY WELL TO BOLT ON PARTS SUCH AS INTAKE/CARB AND A GOOD SET OF DUALS. THEY ARE HEAVY AS HELL IS THE ONLY PROB.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

IF U NEED ANY CUTTY PARTS LET ME KNOW...I GOT everything!


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

ALL I NEED IS A EURO HEADER. I HAVE REGAL PARTS EVERYWHERE, I HAVE PARTED ABOUT 5 IN THE LAST 2 YEARS AND AM TOO LAZY TO EBAY ALL OF IT,LOL. I AM NOT TRYING TO EPEND ALOT ON A HEADER, I KEEP HOPEING TO FIND ANOTHER ONE IN THE SLAVAGE YARD. I MIGHT PART THE CUTTY BUT IF I GET THE PANEL AND FIND A MOTOR SOON IM GONNA KEEP IT. I HAVE 4 CARS RIGHT NOW SO I GOTTA SELL SOMETHING SOON. I TRYING TO PAY SHIT OFF TO BUY A HOUSE WITH A LARGE GARAGE SO I MIGHT HAVE TO PART WITH A CAR OR TWO TO DO IT. THE REGAL IS THE ONLY ONE THAT ID FOR SURE NOT GETTING SOLD AT THIS POINT, I HAVE WELL OVER 15 GRAND IN IT AND ITS ONLY HALF DONE, I WILL NEVER GET MY MONEY BACK FOR IT SO IM KEEPING IT NO MATTER WHAT. I HAVE SEEN SOME OF THE HARDEST G BODYS IN THE COUNTRY FOR SALE AND COULDNT PULL 15 GRAND OUT OF THEM. THIS GUY IN OMAHA WHICH IS WHERE I AM AT HAD THE MOST BADD ASS MONTE I HAVE EVER SEEN IN TOWN ON EBAY FOR 15 GRAND AND NO ONE BOUGHT IT, THE GUY HAD 35 GRAND IN THE THING AND IT SHOWED, AMAZING RIDE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I FELL YA, WOULD NEVER SELL THE CUTLASS TOO MUCH MONEY AND TIME


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 10:03 AM~6690111
> *where might i find a alternator like that??  i have a dressed up chevy small block and want to keep it pretty if possible.   i think i have another red top comeing at me so i could have 2 red and 2 yellow.*



if your not upgrading your alt then dont waste your time...

you should have a starter (red top) up front, and 3 accessorries (odyssey, yellow top, or kinetic) in the rear...

www.excessiveamperage.com is where you can find your alt

remember that the alt is the source of power, if that isnt up to par you can have 20 batteries if you want and shit still wont be powered how it shouldm alt prolly would croke.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

LIKE I SAID ABOVE, I NEED A ALTERNATOR!!! THIS CAR IS NOT DAILY SO IT SITS ON CHARGERS ALL THE TIME RIGHT NOW AND I DONT WANT THAT. THE 150 AMP IS NOT DOING IT, SUPOSE TO BUT IT IS NOT. IF YOU READ THE WHOLE POST YOU WOULD KNOW THAT I WAS TRYING TO FIND ONE. THANKS FOR THE USELESS INFO ON WHERE TO GET ONE.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

chill woman!

your mentioning gettin more batteries, and my bad for giving you other sources to get an alt for maybe a lower price... im not the one thats a dumb ass and going to run two starter batteries and two deep cycles on a 150amp alt and STILL have my shit hooked up to street chargers!

and btw, you even asked "where might i find alternators like this" so i gave you a site, dont be a bitch, you been cool so far!

get your game up homie


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

This thread hi-jack is gonna get closed down pretty quick if it doesn't get back on track...

Only warning...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

HATE TO TELL YA BUT COMEING FROM MY BOY WHO IS A WORKS FOR INTERSTATE AND GOT ME MY BATTS FOR 60 BUCKS A PEICE A YELLOW TOP AND A RED TOPS ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THEIR WARRANTEE, THEY ARE THE SAME BATTERY ACCORDING TO HIM. IM NOT TRYING TO BE A DICK BUT I HAVE ALREADY AKKNOWLAGED IN THIS POST THAT I NEED DIFFERENT ALTERNATOR HENCE "WHERE MIGHT I FIND ONE". I WAS TOLD BY THE SHOP IN TOWN THAT 150 AMP COMPARED TO A STOCK 55 WOULD DO THE JOB, MY BAD FOR TRUSTING A REPUTABLE SHOP.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 04:01 PM~6692212
> *HATE TO TELL YA BUT COMEING FROM MY BOY WHO IS A WORKS FOR INTERSTATE AND GOT ME MY BATTS FOR 60 BUCKS A PEICE A YELLOW TOP AND A RED TOPS ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THEIR WARRANTEE, THEY ARE THE SAME BATTERY ACCORDING TO HIM. IM NOT TRYING TO BE A DICK BUT I HAVE ALREADY AKKNOWLAGED IN THIS POST THAT I NEED DIFFERENT ALTERNATOR HENCE "WHERE MIGHT I FIND ONE".  I WAS TOLD BY THE SHOP IN TOWN THAT 150 AMP COMPARED TO A STOCK 55 WOULD DO THE JOB, MY BAD FOR TRUSTING A REPUTABLE SHOP.
> *





> _Originally posted by Sporty+Dec 4 2006, 04:01 PM~6692212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is all


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ALLRIGHT GUYS, LETS GET BAQ ON TRAK....HOW DO I KNOW WHAT SIZE CIRCUIT BREAKER AND ANL FUSE I NEED??


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

I USE 40 AMP ON MY DISTRIBUTION AND 60 UNDER HOOD BUT I MIGHT GO LARGER UNDER THE HOOD IF YOU DO A CIRCUIT BREAKER. DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU ARE RUNNING IN THE TRUNK. IF I REMEMBER RIGHT 60 AMP IS THE LARGEST FUSE YOU CAN GET.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MY ROCKFORD IS RATED 4000 RMS AND I HEARD U GOTTA GO 1AMP OF EVERY 10RMS, SO TWO 200AMP ANL'S?? I DONNO I NEED HELP...LOL


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

THANKS FOR INFO I CAN USE, I JUST EMAILED THEM FOR A PRICE.


I DONT EVEN THINK THEY MAKE CIRCUIT BREAKERS THAT BIG! I THINK THEY GO TO LIKE 160 OR SOMEWHERE AROUND THERE. I DONT KNOW ALOT ABOUT THE NEW ROCKFORD AMPS BUT I WOULD BE SKEPTICAL ABOUT 4000 WATTS, THATS A HELL OF ALOT OF POWER FROM A BEST BUY SOLD AMP! THE BIGGEST AMP I HAVE EVER USED WAS AROUND 1350 AND I WAS HITTING OVER 145DB ON S 12S AND THAT WAS WAY TOO LOUD!!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Dec 4 2006, 04:29 PM~6692424
> *ALLRIGHT GUYS, LETS GET BAQ ON TRAK....HOW DO I KNOW WHAT SIZE CIRCUIT BREAKER AND ANL FUSE I NEED??
> *



the inline fuse is to protect the wire so that you dont pass more current through it then it can handle so if your using a:

8 awg then a 80amp fuse
4 awg then a 150 amp fuse
1/0 awg then a 300amp fuse (i've only seen these come in anl and mini kf's)

of course if your amp requires dual 4 awg of dual 1/0 awg inputs you'll run two power wires with their own inline fuse to your amplifier

the inline fuse goes with in a foot of the battery is being ran too..

the t4000 uses 1/0 power and ground so use a 1/0 wire with a 300a ANL fuse


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

470 BUCKS SHIPPED, GOD DAMN! ANYBODY USED ONE OF THOSE MSD ALTERNATORS?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

a creepin cutty i dont kno fi you mentioned what other two "huge rockford amps" you have...

i kno the t4001bd consumes a load of power but what other two are you using?


and how whats the fuse count on all of them together?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

ANYBODY EVER RAN DUAL ALTERNATORS? IS IT POSSIBLE?

IS THAT AMP REALLY 4000 RMS? 8000 PEAK???? WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING PROPELLING YOUR CAR WITH SUBS??? LOL, IT WOULD SAVE ALOT OF GAS! THATS ALOT OF POWER!!!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 04:56 PM~6692625
> *ANYBODY EVER RAN DUAL ALTERNATORS?  IS IT POSSIBLE?
> 
> IS THAT AMP REALLY 4000 RMS?  8000 PEAK????  WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING PROPELLING YOUR CAR WITH SUBS???  LOL, IT WOULD SAVE ALOT OF GAS!  THATS ALOT OF POWER!!!
> *


i knew you were a newbie...


of course ppl run dual alternators, i think that jbl truck has about six 300a+ alternators... steve meade has 20,000wRMS+ in his yukon ran off of mutliple rf amplifiers and has 2 iraggi 300+ alternators and about 6 odyssey batteries.

and to answer your question, it probably does really close to 4kwrms


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

IM NO NEWBIE, IM OLD SCHOOL, I USE TO DO COMPS WITH OLD PUNCH 40 AND 60S ON OLD KICKER SINGLE COIL SUBS AND MY FAVORITE OF ALL TIME WAS AND WILL ALWAYS BE MY OLD SCHOOL PUNCH 800A2 ON 3 JL 12W6 SUBS. WE USE TO ADD 1 STINGER BATTERY IN EACH CAR AND IT WAS PLENTY, NOW A DAYS THIS STUFF IS NUTS! I HAVE A ENTIRE ECLIPSE SYSTEM IN MY REGAL. MY HEAD UNIT ALONE COST MORE THEN MOST PEOPLES ENTIRE SYSTEM WHEN IT WAS NEW, ECLIPSE 55090-8 VOLT PRE-OUTS, COPPER SHELL, PLAYS DVD WITH OPTICAL OUTS AND A 39011 DOLBY DIGITAL SOUND PROCESSOR. YOU WONT BELEIVE ME IF I TOLD YOU HOW MUCH STEREO STUFF I OWN. I HAVE AT LEAST A DOZEN HEAD UNITS, MOSTLY ECLIPSE. I HAVE BEEN OUT OF THE CAR AUDIO GAME FOR ABOUT 6 YEARS NOW. I LIKE MY OLD SCHOOL STUFF, OLD PUNCH AMPS, PPI AMPS, CROSSFIRE CFA SERIES, ECLIPSE 5303R HEAD UNITS-STILL HAVE 3 OF THOSE IN MY CLOSET. I AM NEW TO SEEING A 4000 WATT RMS AMP, THATS TOO MUCH! I GUESS IM GETTING OLD OR SOMETHING! :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 06:11 PM~6692714
> *I GUESS IM GETTING OLD OR SOMETHING! :uh:
> *


Apparently you're too old to turn your caps lock off...

Please dude, give us a break and kill the typing in all caps...

It makes you appear extremely ignorant...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

ITS CAUSE I AM A CAD DRAFTSMAN AND I HAVE TO TYPE EVERYTHING IN CAPS. ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS TO SWITCH BACK AND FORTH. IF I TURN THEM OFF AND GO BACK TO A DRAWING AND RELIZE 10 MINUTES LATER THAT I FORGOT TO TURN THEM BACK ON IM SCREWED. WHATS THE BIG DEAL, ITS WORDS RIGHT? I HAVE DONE IT ON DAMN NEAR EVERY POST I HAVE EVER BEEN ON.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 06:36 PM~6692912
> *ITS CAUSE I AM A CAD DRAFTSMAN AND I HAVE TO TYPE EVERYTHING IN CAPS.  ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS TO SWITCH BACK AND FORTH.  IF I TURN THEM OFF AND GO BACK TO A DRAWING AND RELIZE 10 MINUTES LATER THAT I FORGOT TO TURN THEM BACK ON IM SCREWED.  WHATS THE BIG DEAL, ITS WORDS RIGHT?  I HAVE DONE IT ON DAMN NEAR EVERY POST I HAVE EVER BEEN ON.
> *


That's a really lame excuse, but whatever...

I really didn't think it was too much to ask for you to hit one key on your keyboard before you post...

On the internet, typing in all caps means you are "screaming"...

Posts in all caps are very hard to read and myself along with alot of other forum posters will not even bother to read posts typed in all caps...

So do what you will, I asked nicely, that's all I can do...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

OK sorry dude, i have been on here for awhile and no one has ever cared but hey im doing it for you and you only so feel special that i changed just to make one single person happy.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Dec 4 2006, 06:54 PM~6693034
> *OK sorry dude, i have been on here for awhile and no one has ever cared but hey im doing it for you and you only so feel special that i changed just to make one single person happy.
> *


It will be greatly appreciated by many others, not just me...

I was sitting back waiting to see if you would do it on your own, so I waited to say something...

Thank you very much, keep it up and welcome to the forum...

Be sure to visit the links in my signature, theres a few other good forums you can share knowledge on as well as some good product links...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

well else from the T40001bd i'm also getting two T8002 for mids and highs...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

TTT FOR SOME ADVICE!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

so with a a t40001bd and 2 8002s we're looking at a 600ampere draw...

so lets say you go with kinetic batteries:

you'll use a HC1400 batt up front and 3 HC2400's in the rear and a 270-315 amp alt (whether its an irragi, ohio, excessive amperage, etc)

as far as "how to wire them" this is what kinetic has to say " For additional power cells near your amplifier installation, run one positive wire from your starting battery or new replacement starting power cell to one of your Kinetik HC Power Cell positive terminal. Run one negative wire from your starting battery (or ground to vehicle chassis if necessary) to the negative terminal on the same Kinetik HC Power Cell. If adding more than one Kinetik HC Power Cell, continue to connect each power cell together in parallel (positive to positive and negative to negative) until all power cells are connected"

you can also run a red top for the starter and 3 or 4 yellow tops for accessories

you can also run a redtop for the starter and 3 or 4 odyssey batts for the accessories...

i like the kinetic route but it will be pricy!


as far as running power to your amplifiers...


i would run a 1/0 awg wire from one of my accessory batteries using a 300a ANL or mini kf fuse holder and run it to a anl or mini kf fused distro block (using 150a fuses) that is one 1/0 in and two 1/0 out and run that to my two 8002's...

i'd then run a 1/0awg wire from either the same batt or from one of the other ones in the link and fuse that with a 300a ANL or mini kf fuse holder and run that straight to the 4000db...

as a side note, i would connect my batt's using 1/0 awg wire, and i would do a big 3 upgrade (alt bracket to chassis, starter battery's negative to chassis, and alt pos. to starter battery's positive with a inline ANL or mini kf fuse holder w/ 300a fuse) also with 1/0 awg


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thanks alot very helpful....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Dec 5 2006, 10:10 PM~6702536
> *thanks alot very helpful....
> *


lol sooner or later one of us woulda gotten it right!

just to go one step further... here is an example of a distro block which accept anl fuses, you dont have to buy this one (a matter a fact, you should be able to find one for atleast half the price that does the same thing)

so you'd run a 1/0 awg wire from the positive on an acc. batt through a fuse holder and then run the 1/0 awg wire to a 1/0awg in, 2 1/0awg out distribution block and then run it to both 8002s

buy a second fuse holder to run it straight from batt to t4001db

now these distro's and fuse holders are pretty expensive, if you do some searchin you should be able to find them alot cheaper (hopefully) then this... both the fuse holder and distro i showed accept ANL fuses


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah thats what i had in mind...

now if i'ma just gonna have 4 yellow tops and want to place all my batteries in my trunk (even the one upfront) what do i have to do just run the alternator positive to the trunk and connect + to+ and ground all the negitives?
where inbetween that mess should i put fuses(else from what u just stated)?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

run the alt wire with an inline fuse (300A if 1/0awg is used) next to the alt (with in a foot), and run it all the way back to your starter in the trunk, then do everything else as stated...


creepin cutty, i'd wait for someone to agree or oppose on all the advice i've given you before you do anything... i'm positive what i told you is right and the way to do it but its always good to have a couple heads agree!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah, will do...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

you are forgeting the starter and constant power to the fuse block. you need at least a 4 guage wire to the starter and the constant power hooks up there also.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

so what do i need to do ther?? a fuse also ??

or just run a 4gauge to it?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i almost wanna tell you to get one of the battery relocation kits and run a 4 guage from the batts in the trunk. i dont think you need more then a 4 guage from the alternator to the trunk, i think 4 is good, i dont think a alternator, even a big one is gonna require a 0 gauge. the factory alt wire is usually a 10 guage so jumping to a 4 gauge is a big jump, its charging the batts not pushing your amps. maybe you could run a T style distribution block and tap into the wire you run from the alt to the batts. look at your factory wiring, you have a 4 gauge ran from the batt to the starter which is where the power for the fuse box is also connected and then you have your 10g from alt to batt. like i said i think a 4g would be plenty from the alt to batts, think about the size of the stud on any alt, not very big, just seems exessive to me and 0g cost alot more then 4g. i would however run all of the batts together in 0g and run 0g to the distribution blocks. good word of advice that people screw up on all the time, always and i mean always run the same gauge wire for positive and negative, you can blow a amp really fast if you dont have the same gauge. i love going to the local car gatherings and seeing a 4 gauge power wire with a 8 gauge ground, um.....poof!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol i knew some guy that had o gauge power and had an 8 gauge ground, his carpet was all burned because that shit was ground so horrible i wanted to cry...he had stuck the smallest screw with 3 million washers and had the cable bare wrapped around that mess....kid is an idiot...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

stupid people! i unfortunatly am the guy everyone i know runs to when they need a stereo installed or fixed and i can not tell you how many times i have seen that crap. "my amp just quit working, what happened?" hmm...... i wonder. people dont know this stuff and i guess you wouldnt unless you are into car audio. thats just one of the many funny things i have seen donr to stereos. how about a amp under the hood?? that was a good one!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol...people that dont know shouldnt do, unless u do some research, actually ALOT of research, u shouldnt "TRY"! i know a good amount of radio and car audio shit, but i'm always learnin...its good to listen to wiser and more expierenced people...u'll learn somethin


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

thats how i learned everything i know. i ask LOTS of questions and resarch research research. i tought my self everything this way. i started with car audio and now know how to rebuild engines on my own, body work, interior work, alarms....... im trying to get really good at paint right now and this site has helped me alot on that. i want to sooner or later be able to have and know everything i need to do a frame up restore with no need to leave my garage. right now i have not had time or money to do a whole lot to my car cause im trying to buy a house with a large garage for all my cars and my boat or at least room for all of them.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

good luck on that man, that what i do, i ask like a motherfucker and look shit up like what is what and why shit happens....some people say fuck that i rather pay so they can do this or w/e but i rather do it myself, i know i wont cut corners...

wen i was 14 i got my cutlass had a local well know car audio place do an install charge me 300 bucks for what i now know cost them 50 bucks the most...cheap radio shack rca's..crap grounds HORRIBLE...

I'M THINKIN ABOUT GOIN WITH ROCKFORD EVERYTHING OR STINGER
WHAT U THINK?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

stinger is good stuff but i really dont know about rockford any more, to be honest when it comes to what is out on the market right now im clueless. i have alays liked eclipse and they have kinda fallen off from what i have seen, they were always known to be the best of the best and now they are sold in mail order catalogs. all of my stuff would be considered old school, my head unit is from 01' but is better then most all head units on the market today as far as quility, eclipse 55090, look it up, its bad ass and i have the dolby 5.1 dsp so i can have dolby digital, lol, like i need that in a car! fuck it i got it cheap so im not bitching. as far as installs go, my last time i paid the most reputable audio shop in omaha to install a eclipse cd player only to get the warantee they fucked it up bad, i asked them to use the dash panel i supplied and not to cut the factory harness and even supplied them with the harness to plug into it, i get it back and they put this panel in that stuck out 2 inchs and looked horrible, i then took it out and discovered that they cut the harness, i was pissed! i paid 50 bucks to keep a warantee i never used, that head unit is over 5 years old and has never once screwed up, eclipse 55430, nice unit.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

JUST LOOKED IT UP, PRETTY GOOD...SOME OLDER STUFF IS BETTER THAN THE NEW...
I WAS TALKING ABOUT MY POWER SUPPLY...I'M KINDA BUILDING AN ALL ROCKFORD SYSTEM EXCEPT MY HEADUNIT PIONEER TV

BUT THE REST IS ROCKFORD


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i might upgrade to one of those eclipse double dins with dvd and navigation. the 55090 can have gps and voice comand hooked up to it also but i need the boxes for it, like 150 bucks on ebay. i have like a dozen head units but they are all from like 2000 give or take a year or two and are mostly high end eclipse and i have a aline and kenwood excelon i really like.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ONE QUESTION, HAS NOTHIN TO DO WITH THIS BUT IN MY 86 CUTLASS IS HAS A COMPUTER, THEY DID AWAY WITH THAT SMOG SHIT CAN I TAKE THAT OFF?? WHAT DOES IT DO??


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

yes and no. you had a 307 right? the computer is still controlling your carb and tranny. what you can do is swithch the carb to a factory non electronic quadrajet and do away with that but you would want to also switch to a non electronic tranny. i would suggest a edelbrock 600cfm carb and a edelbrock intake manifold with a th350 tranny. sunds hard but its really easy. card about 275, intake around 150 or polished around 250, well worth it and the tranny new can go for as little as 500 bucks or used as little as 35 if you pull it at a salvage yard. you can get alot of parts for the 307 but they are not as cost effective as a chevy small block but if you have a strong engine and you dont want 300 hp then the 307 is alright.

heres a ques for you, what kind of box do you have? i want 2 subs behind the rear seat and have not decided how to do it. thinking plexiglass maybe


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MY BOX IS COMPLICATED, BUT LET ME DESCRIBE...

I STARTED BY REMOVING TOP AND BOTTOM OF THE REAR SEAT

MADE A FIBERGLASS MOLD OF THE BACK

AND NOW I'M BUILDING AN ENCLOSURE FOR 6 12" T2

BUT I (AND MY DAD, HE WAS A CARPINTER FOR ALMOST 15 YEARS)
BUILT AN ENCLOSURE IN MY FRIENDS MONTECARLO, HE HAS 3 10'S IN THAT "STEP-UP" THAT IN THE TRUNK (U KNOW WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT, THAT LITTLE AREA BEHIND THE SEAT) AND IT LOOKS AWSOME...

NOW IF I'M GETTING A 1970'S BUICK 455 MOTOR AND A TH400 TRANNY CAN I REMOVE IT??
I WANNA DO SOME NICE KICK PANELS AND THAT BULK IS GONNA LOOK HORRIBLE!


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

with that engine you totally get rid of the computer, its useless at that point. you can remove most of the wires connected to it also, just save the heat/ac if you still have it otherwise you can get rid of all of the wiring on the pass side, save the drivers side, DO NOT CUT IT, you need some but not all of the wires on that side. i got rid of all of the heat and ac but may put a vintage air system in there later on in life. i use to have the same box but with my 12w6 subs, i still have the box but it sounded horrible for some reason. the amp i have now will not allow 3 dual 6 ohm coil subs so im switching to two 10 or 12 dual 2ohm subs. there might be a pic of the old box on my cardomain page but im not sure, that page has not had much done to it in a good while. i think my box was too small and not ported. heres an idea of what im considering.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

THATS NICE...GET 2 12"S AND SEAL THAT SHIT...ITS EASIER TO BUILD...I LIKE THE PLEXI IDEA...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i may just do 2 12s and port it with a normal box firing twards the back, it would be easy and then change it up later if i dont like it. i have had 4 box/rack setups that i have scraped cause i would find something wrong with all of them, im picky as hell. if i were a judge at a car show everyone would hate me, i can find something wrong with almost every car at the shows and i go to alot of rod shows. me freinds think im nuts and our older "role models" cant figure out how i can find so many overlooked things on these cars, they like it cause i point out everything on their cars before they finish them. im a perfectionest and if i dont like it i fix it, 4 setups later..... :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I RATHER DO IT RIGHT ONCE THAN FUCK AROUND AND WAISTE TIME AND MONEY 10 TIMES!! TIME HAS ALOT TO DO WITH IT, THE MORE THE BETTER...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i hear that, i just have so much to get done right now that i want it simple now but maybe different in the future when the car is done, did i say done?? when is a car done? probably never for me, lol, theres always bigger and better things out there to do. i dont even know that that plexiglass box sounds good, the subs sounded good in the normal box but i never heard it after that box was built. it may just be for show not sound.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I'D DITCH THE PLEXI AND GO FIBERGLASS, ITS A LIL PRICEY BUT SO IS THICK PLEXI..


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

im planning fiberglass in the future, alot of it. i am however gonna carpet the trunk first and glass it later, carpets cheap, easy and fast. i must put all of my effort into body for now but the trunk needs to be presentable for shows and so its all bolted down. i am about to switch out the frame on my car and start painteing really soon and that is my number 1 focus right now. i have the rest of the trunk ready to go, its just that damn box holding me up. what do you think of this?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

SPEAKERS AND AMP ARE W/E LOL

BUT I LIKE THE SETUP!! GO WITH THAT ITS NICE NEET AND CLLLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i like it too, mine will have more amps and air ride too but i think i can keep it clean, i might mount the air ride tank under the car....maybe? thats in a regal t type in omaha, its on ebay right now. the equip does suck but its nicely done.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

imagen doin that but fiberglassed...niiiiccee


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

yea i agree, it will come in time, i have alot of fiberglassing planned for the whole car


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

fiberglass should be illegal, its like a fukin drug...lol i wanna do everything in my car except carpet and my two front seats...everything else is goin glassed !!lol

when i started i did somethings that i lookback at now and say wtf was i thinking!!! lol
a good tip is buy alot more than what u think u need,u'll end up needing more TRUST ME!!! and buy online alot cheaper uscomposites.com i think thats how it is, good prices


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

MATERIAL
:thumbsup: try ebay too


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

ebay is the best thing ever invented for people building cars!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i live and die on ebay...i love it, just make sure u get a store price...i almost baught my t1's on ebay and actually got then 10$ cheaper at a audio store, go figure! :biggrin:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

that sucks. yea i bought some diamond d6 6.5" component speakers in town for 200 plus 40 for 4 year warrantee and they are on ebay for like 120 bucks now but i have a 4 year garantee! you deffinatly got to be up on your prices


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

yeah...gotta be careful and know exactly what u need...

buy your resin by 5 gallons...u'll need more than that..and nothin sucks more than fallen short on resin!...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

how much does 5 gallons go for?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

435 Standard Polyester Layup Resin 
5 gallon = 109.00.
about 22.00 per-gallon compared to lowes/homedepot 37.00 pergallon


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

damn that can add up huh? i want to fiberglass my bumper strips and paint them body color on my regal and then the dash is next


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

thats about 76 bucks u save, that can buy u the rest of ur supply!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i took off a dash from a cutlass, shit wasnt hard at all, but some to help is very good, not needed but easier...becareful, dont pull if it doesnt slide out easy u have a screw still left!


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i use to think a dash would be hard, NOT! easy as hell, i took mine out to remove all the ducting and i snagged a extra out of my last parts car, it had a black dash?!?! never seen a black regal dash but i have it in my garage if anyone wants it otherwise its getting glassed!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

you kno they have this thing called AIM right?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lol i was at work...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

same here


----------

